# De-worming pigeons



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

What does everyone use for de-worming? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Henry


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Ivomic 3 drops in the mouth, once every 3 months.


----------



## CaraKidwellRN (Jun 30, 2009)

should i de-worm the feral baby pigeon i brought inside? it is starting to wean and seems healthy.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lovelace said:


> Ivomic 3 drops in the mouth, once every 3 months.


Where do you purchase yours? Have you tried tablets and what's the difference?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you want to rotate dewowrmers, as to help the parasites not become immune to the meds, include one that kills tape worm as ivomec does not cover those.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Is there an all in one tablet that kills/removes all parasitic worms?


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I get mine at the G&H in Iowa, La I bye the injection for swine and cattle. then I put in in a visine bottle, I give them 3 drops when they are wean, the next time I give it to them is when I bring them on a training toss, I toss my birds two at a time in a single crate.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi HENRY, JEDDS carrys just about all the Worm meds.They can be expensive Ivomec is about the best and if you have a small amount of birds it might be the way to go. You can get in a drench that you use it the drinking water, but it costs around 80 or 85 dollars for a quart size container. The drop type cost about 50 dollars, and this may be the best way for you to go, as i believe that you have a small number of birds.You need to know that Ivomec is realy a wormer for pigs and the form that we use in drops is meant to be injected in pigs so it comes in a 50ml but you remove the rubber stopper so as to get the dropper into the bottle,.the more I think about it maybe Siegel's is the place to go,as it seems that they have a wider range of products. so here is their web www.siegelpigeons.com their phone is 1-800-437-4436 ask them to send you a catalog, they have 100cc bottle of the drench type of Ivomectin they call it EQVALAN cost is 8.95 but my catalog is a year old that price may be out dated. Henry I must say from the looks of your birds you do a fine job caring for them.One other thing band those DRAGOONS use a number 10 size band and show them at the PAGEANT OF PIGEONS in November you just might enjoy it there not many shown and you just have a shot at winning.* GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses everyone! 

ProPigeon - What external parasites does the Moxidectin Plus take care of? It sounds like a great all in one if it rids external parasites along with the internal parasites.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi HENRY, JEDDS carrys just about all the Worm meds.They can be expensive Ivomec is about the best and if you have a small amount of birds it might be the way to go. You can get in a drench that you use it the drinking water, but it costs around 80 or 85 dollars for a quart size container. The drop type cost about 50 dollars, and this may be the best way for you to go, as i believe that you have a small number of birds.You need to know that Ivomec is realy a wormer for pigs and the form that we use in drops is meant to be injected in pigs so it comes in a 50ml but you remove the rubber stopper so as to get the dropper into the bottle,.the more I think about it maybe Siegel's is the place to go,as it seems that they have a wider range of products. so here is their web www.siegelpigeons.com their phone is 1-800-437-4436 ask them to send you a catalog, they have 100cc bottle of the drench type of Ivomectin they call it EQVALAN cost is 8.95 but my catalog is a year old that price may be out dated. Henry I must say from the looks of your birds you do a fine job caring for them.One other thing band those DRAGOONS use a number 10 size band and show them at the PAGEANT OF PIGEONS in November you just might enjoy it there not many shown and you just have a shot at winning.* GEORGE


Thanks for the comment George. Yeah, I try to care for my birds the best way I know how and whatever I can afford. I didn't put this on my first post but I'm also looking for the most cost effective way to deworm them. like everyone else money is tight right now. I currently have 25 birds, dragoons and racing homers included so I was thinking going the tablet route because you get 100 tablets per bottle and that would give me 2 years if I wormed them twice a year or 4 years if I only did it once a year. 

Regarding my Dragoons and showing them, I will think it over and see if I can afford to show them at the Pageant of Pigeons. It would be nice to win a show with my dragoons.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

ProPigeon Loft said:


> MOXIDECTIN Plus
> 
> Category Anthelmintic
> 
> ...


This sounds like the way to go. Thanks for the information!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi again Henry yes try that Moxidectin Plus cost 23dollars I have never used it but I am ording a bottle today.*GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi again Henry yes try that Moxidectin Plus cost 23dollars I have never used it but I am ording a bottle today.*GEORGE


Thanks George I'll do that this evening!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay I couldn't wait, I just ordered mine.


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

I haven't tried the Moxidectin Plus but use the plain Moxidectin and recommend it highly- it does brilliantly added to the bathwater at 1ml to 2 litres for external parasites, and has worked effectively for me as a whole loft drench in the drinking water. Will go for the Moxidectin Plus if I get tapeworm problems.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

della said:


> I haven't tried the Moxidectin Plus but use the plain Moxidectin and recommend it highly- it does brilliantly added to the bathwater at 1ml to 2 litres for external parasites, and has worked effectively for me as a whole loft drench in the drinking water. Will go for the Moxidectin Plus if I get tapeworm problems.


So for external parasites you add it in the bathwater? I thought you give it to them in the drinking water and that takes care of both internal and external or is that just with the Moxidectin Plus? I'm a little confused....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> So for external parasites you add it in the bathwater? I thought you give it to them in the drinking water and that takes care of both internal and external or is that just with the Moxidectin Plus? I'm a little confused....


I used to use this stuff too. I never put mine in the bath water. Costs too much. Giving it to them in their drinking water will take care of things, inside and out. The difference in the Mox. and the Mox. Plus is that the Mox. Plus takes care of round worms and the plain Mox. doesn't.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Got it! Thanks Renee, so how often should I use this stuff and should I feed them like i normally feed while medicating them with this stuff? I want to add that I also give my birds garlic water and ACV twice a week will that affect anything?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You can do what you normally do. If I remember right, this stuff only needs to be used for one 24 hour day. 
I give my birds vitamins in the water and ACV too. You can still do that, but what I like to do is give clear water a few days in between putting "stuff" of any kind in the water. 
You don't need to use the mox. any more often than you would any other wormer. Couple times a year maybe? Unless you see a problem of course. Don't use it to get rid of mites or lice.......if you have a problem with bugs but no problem with worms, then use something else for the buggies.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info Renee. I bought Permethrin dust for mites and lice issues. I had a bird the other week infested with lice after he had gone missing for a day. The dust took care of the problem right away!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> You can do what you normally do. If I remember right, this stuff only needs to be used for one 24 hour day.
> I give my birds vitamins in the water and ACV too. You can still do that, but what I like to do is give clear water a few days in between putting "stuff" of any kind in the water.
> You don't need to use the mox. any more often than you would any other wormer. Couple times a year maybe? Unless you see a problem of course. Don't use it to get rid of mites or lice.......if you have a problem with bugs but no problem with worms, then use something else for the buggies.


She's right as usual. I worm my birds in the early spring and fall. As for bugs, I treat my yard and under the loft every thirty days until the first frost of winter then start back in spring. I only dip my birds and treat the loft when I see a problem with the birds. Now I treat the yard because I have a lot of chipmunks, squirrels, raccoons, cats, and opossums that come into my yard. With them come pests that can get on my dogs, cats or birds and in up in the house which puts me in hot water with the love of my life. So, for me, better safe than sorry.

Tony


----------



## missmadison (Jun 19, 2009)

I've used moxidectin for my budgies to get rid of scaly face mites (It is a variant of ivermectin). To de-worm pigeons, we use strongid where I work.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I've been using "Diatomaceous earth" for a wormer, when I want to worm my birds I get a pail of feed and then add evoo to it and mix it all up until lightly coated by the oil, then I add the earth to it until you can see it adhering to the seed after mixing it all up, this is a natural type of wormer which kills the worm by shredding it up on the inside, the cost is very reasonable but you have to put everything together yourself so it may take a few more minutes of your time!


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

I dont know if you breed your birds or not but if you do, I would suggest you dont worm or do anything while they are breeding, that is if they have babies. You can still dust them with the dust. I normally mix some Sevin Dust in with the nestbowl to keep away bugs. Just dont deworm while they are on eggs or babies.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Missouri_pigeon said:


> I dont know if you breed your birds or not but if you do, I would suggest you dont worm or do anything while they are breeding, that is if they have babies. You can still dust them with the dust. I normally mix some Sevin Dust in with the nestbowl to keep away bugs. Just dont deworm while they are on eggs or babies.


Yeah, right now I do have 2 pairs that are with babies and a pair with eggs. I have them in a separate breeding cage. I won't be worming them anytime soon. the rest of my birds are in my flying loft. I will be worming them all when I get the Moxidectin Plus that I ordered from Seigel's. I've been flying them a lot and I want to make sure they stay healthy and parasite free.


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> So for external parasites you add it in the bathwater? I thought you give it to them in the drinking water and that takes care of both internal and external or is that just with the Moxidectin Plus? I'm a little confused....


I was worried that I might have given you wrong information, so I rang the Australian Pigeon Company this morning to be sure. Moxidectin in the drinking water takes care of all problem worms except tapeworm (Moxidectin Plus is needed to cover tapeworm too). It also kills all *bloodsucking parasites *when given in the drinking water. Lice are not bloodsucking parasites as they live off the feather debris, but these can be killed by putting Moxidectin in the bathwater at a rate of 1ml to 2 litres. Certainly there are other means of eliminating lice, but I find it easier to have one bottle in the medicine cupboard that can cover both bases. I might do otherwise when I have lots of birds, but find that 1 ml. of the stuff in a single bath doesn't break the bank for me!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Is there such thing as organic/natural De-wormer???


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Mader631 said:


> Is there such thing as organic/natural De-wormer???


a Herb called WORM WOOD, but i dont know if its available by you.

Bezz


----------



## Jazzman (Dec 15, 2007)

Mader631 said:


> Is there such thing as organic/natural De-wormer???


Diatomaceous earth is certainly a natural and very passive approach.


----------

